# October Pen Box Buy??????



## Monty (Oct 5, 2006)

If there is enough intrest I'll do another buy on the pen boxes. I'll set a date as soon as I get a comitment for 250 of the black cardboard boxes. Of course, I'll also offer everything else that was on the last buy also.
And since Billy is looking for some boxes for bottlestoppers, if he finds a suitable one on the Novel Box web site, That can be included also.


----------



## penhead (Oct 5, 2006)

I have had a number of people purchase stoppers from me and ask if I had a box, unfortunately I have not, so I have been looking for something also.  If Billy or anyone finds something suitable, I would be interested.

Per Monty's post above did a little looking around, and only thing I saw to consider was the kraft color box
http://www.novelbox.com/product.cfm?p=18455#

or maybe one of the pouches they have that starts on page 81 and goes on for several pages:
http://www.novelbox.com/catalogqkshop.cfm


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 5, 2006)

4"x3"x3" cardboard boxes

Item M433



> Corrugated Mailers are super strong yet light-weight to save on postage.
> Perfect for shipping small, light-weight fragile items.
> Corrugated Mailers are manufactured from 200#-B oyster white corrugated.
> Crush resistant mailer folds to provide double walls of protection on front and sides.
> ...


----------



## Harolda33 (Oct 5, 2006)

Or try this link: http://www.papermart.com/Pages/giftbox_welcome.htm?GOCMP=Papermart_Campaign+%231&GOMTC=Phrase&GOKEY=small+cardboard+boxes


----------



## Monty (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />4"x3"x3" cardboard boxes
> 
> Item M433
> ...



Looks like the same thing here:
http://www.novelbox.com/product.cfm?p=21577&cid=31879


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 5, 2006)

Mannie I would take another 30 boxes.

Thanks


----------



## mrplace (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm in for this run!



edit: We will order 25


----------



## dozer (Oct 5, 2006)

I would like atleast 30 of them.


----------



## ashaw (Oct 5, 2006)

Mannie 
I in need of many I'll know toward the end of next week.  my quess would be in the range of 100 - 150 not sure just yet.  Could you please e-mail with a phone number and time you can be reached.  I thank you again for the last order.

Thanks
Alan


----------



## Jerryconn (Oct 5, 2006)

Monty - Are you going to post a link when you reach the "Magic Number"?
I would be good for 25 to 50 boxes plus some double inserts and maybe some of the metal boxes if they will be offered


----------



## Monty (Oct 5, 2006)

Alan - email sent.

Jerry - When it gets close to the magic number, I'll post a link to the web page as before  so you can order through PayPal. I'll follow this link when possible the next few days as I have a show Fri-Sun. so it may be as late as Sunday night before a link gets posted.


----------



## broitblat (Oct 5, 2006)

I've used the 6 x 3 x 2 boxes from http://www.papermart.com/templates/41-0-10.htm#GO_40020 for stoppers.  Add a little tissue paper, and they seem to work pretty well.

  -Barry
Barry Roitblat
Bellevue, WA


----------



## Monty (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks like there will be enough for a minimum purchase of the black cardboard boxes. I'll post a link to the web page later today (after I get home from my show this afternoon). It will be the same as last time and include the metal boxes, bags and pen sleeves.

If you are intrested in 4X3X3 cardboard boxes for stoppers like these:
http://www.novelbox.com/product.cfm?p=21577&cid=31879
post how many you would want. The cost of these is listed at $0.42 each. I will add $0.03 to each for my shipping cost, to bring the cost of a box to $0.45 each plus shipping to you (this will depend on your total order). I will need to purchase these come in 100 lot quantities, but you may order any amount you want and I will combine all orders to meet the required 100 lot number. As soon as there is enough for the minimum, I'll add them to the web page.

If there is anything else in the Novel Box catalogue, that is wanted and we can meet the minimum amount listed for that item, I'll add it also.


----------



## clewless (Oct 8, 2006)

And how about the shipping boxes below,maybe these will solve the product shipping question from last week.

White Corrugated Folding Mailing Containers
6 1/2 x 2 1/2 x 1 ($.39)
http://www.novelbox.com/product.cfm?p=21724
(edit in) will hold 1 of the black pen boxes
or
White Corrugated Folding Mailing Containers
7 x 3 x 3 ($.40)
http://www.novelbox.com/product.cfm?p=21794
(edit in) will hold <b>4</b> of the black pen boxes
or 
White Corrugated Folding Mailing Containers
7 x 4 x 2 ($.46)
http://www.novelbox.com/product.cfm?p=21801
(edit in) will hold <b>4</b> of the black pen boxes

Estimate based on my rough measurement of a Novel Pen box @ 6 1/4x2x1, I think the 21794 (which holds 4 pens) is the best deal.


----------



## Monty (Oct 8, 2006)

The October pen Box buy is a go, http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=18015

Joe, I will add one or two of the boxes you suggested, but there must be an agreement from the group as to which of the previously mentioned boxes it will be. Keep in mind that all of them come in lots of 100 so I have to order in lots of 100. The cost of these boxes will be about $0.03 more than listed on Novel's web page to cover shipping the boxes to me. You may order in smaller quantities and I'll add up all the orders for the buy. I just don't want to be stuck with extra boxes. I'll keep monitering this topic for the next few days to see which box or boxes to add to the buy.


----------

